
New Fast.ai Course: A Code-First Introduction to Natural Language Processing - my_first_acct
https://www.fast.ai/2019/07/08/fastai-nlp/
======
jahbrewski
I just started the fast.ai MOOC (practical deep learning for coders), and boy,
I much prefer reading through a tutorial than sitting through hours upon hours
of videos. I looked for transcripts and/or a written version of the content
and came up empty-handed.

Can anyone recommend a solid, written, introduction, covering similar
material?

~~~
thijsvandien
I have the same problem with video courses. The moment I start to sit and
watch, I feel drowsy. It's strange, because I never had it so bad in real life
lectures. Did anyone experience the same and find a way to fix themselves?

~~~
alohia
Use this chrome extension to increase video speeds on all sites:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/video-speed-
contro...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/video-speed-
controller/nffaoalbilbmmfgbnbgppjihopabppdk)

------
Qiu_Zhanxuan
Thank you so much to all the people at fast.ai! This is exactly what I was
looking for!

------
lelima
I though this post was about the course from two weeks ago, for my surprise
this is a new one!

Christmas in July! :)

------
jimmy_f
Thanks for releasing this, can’t wait to start. Are there any plans for a
fast.ai computer vision course?

------
codecrusade
Thank You Fast AI- I am indebted.

------
candeira
Oh thank you, thank you!

